# What things have you fed your otocats?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I've heard zucchni has a good hit rate with their liking but wondering what else everyone has fed them from what they normally feed to the wierdest item they nom nom'ed on.  

Other then the usual IIRC brown diatom algae they eat. 

Thanks. 

'Sucky sucky mew mew...' ^o^;;  Can't help it they're so cute.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of cucumber.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

romaine lettuce and cabage


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine seem to prefer frozen peas to the zucchini, which is fine by me, as it is much cheaper~


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 6, 2010)

kaegunim said:


> Mine seem to prefer frozen peas to the zucchini, which is fine by me, as it is much cheaper~


What do you do to the peas to "prepare" them? Do they sink when thawed?


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

flyboy320 said:


> What do you do to the peas to "prepare" them? Do they sink when thawed?


I microwave them with a splash of water. Not enough to cover them, just a bit in the bottom so they steam and stay moist.

You have to squeeze them out of their skins though (unless you want pea skins floating around everywhere)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you sink the peas? I'm thinking of trying to find my fishing kit somewhere as I had some split-shot lead sinkers in that kit before it AWOL'ed on me. Thinking of punching some fishl line throught it then split-shot it then let it sink. I've not really noticed what mine munch on as mine tend to be nocturnal and hide when I'm around.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

mine love cucumber..altho so does my plecos...so its usallly my plecs that end up eating most


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a shoal of zebra ottos back in Singapore and they loved the zucchini. Always ate till their little stomaches were the size of peas  . Nutritionally though, I don't think zucchini has everything... if I get another shoal of zebra ottos I'd like to try nori.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cypher said:


> if I get another shoal of zebra ottos I'd like to try nori.


What is nori?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

flyboy320 said:


> What is nori?


Nori is the dry seaweed that you can find at Asian supermarkets. If you are going to feed this to your Otos, make sure you buy the kind that is unsalted, unflavoured, etc.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

^ what he said.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 6, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Nori is the dry seaweed that you can find at Asian supermarkets. If you are going to feed this to your Otos, make sure you buy the kind that is unsalted, unflavoured, etc.


OK, thanks, I'll have to look for that!

Tried zucchini last week and my two little new oto's loved it (along with my platties as well). I just sliced off a piece, microwaved it, and then screwed a stainless steel screw in it sideways to weigh it down.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

you could just boil it for a minute or so and they'll sink on their own ..


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I just put a frozen pea in the microwave for about 5 seconds, take the skin off, and it sinks. If you squeeze it flat, it'll float.

Don't put lead fishing gear inside your aquarium. They wanted to ban those lead weights because, you know, the whole thing about lead being a toxic substance... Then there's the whole thing about fish eating the weights anglers lose, and birds eating those fish... They're not the most environmentally friendly fishing accessories, and I certainly wouldn't want them in my aquarium.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Get a plastic veggie clip. They even sell plastic clips with magnets on them at petstores. Clip on the veggie and like a mag-float scrapper place it in the tank.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats all i do..veg clip it to the glass...that way you dont have to go fishin for the skin and its all in one place...


----------

